# Sony Vegas- Cutting pixels



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a video file that is widescreen having the black bars on the top and bottom. I would like to cut them out so they become full screen. Please help!


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Your project properties should be set to ntsc dv 720x480 (*not widescreen*). Then click on _event pan/crop_ on your video. Right click on the event pan/crop window that has opened up. The click on the _match output aspect_. 
Now you can use the keyframes to pan back and forth to show the image you need to be seen.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I just noticed you are in Hong Kong. I'm not sure if you use Pal or NTSC so if you use Pal you'll need to have your properties set to pal dv 720x576.


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

I customized the number to around 0.8 for the properties, but no matter how I edit the pan/crop it will still show a tiny line of black on the top and bottom.
What do the key frames do?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

*I'm not the greatest teacher so I hope I can help you understand what you need to know. I'll try my best.*

Right Click on your _video preview_ window. Make sure there is a check next to _simulate device aspect ratio_.

In the pan/crop window...
After you have right clicked and then clicked Match output aspect the blue square around your video in the window will be the exact shape of your output properties of the video. To keep this exact shape, to the far left of the pan crop window is a bunch of buttons, make sure the button for _lock aspect ratio_ is pushed. (it should be the fifth button down.) Now in the same window and on the video clip, pull the corner inward. (this should enlarge the video on your preview screen. If you pull the corner out the video will shrink) Adjust the square over the video at what ever part of the video you want seen. 

Keyframes...
The keyframes are at the bottom of your pan/crop window. You should see to the bottom left _position_and depending on what version of Vegas you are using you'll see mask below that.
You want to deal with position right now. In the front of the timeline you'll see a half diamond. This represents the beginning of you video clip. If you click in the middle of the timeline and than move your square in the pan/crop video it will add a diamond (keyframe) to your timeline. 
You will want to use keyframes when making a widescreen video into full screen. This way you can pan back and forth on the video to allow viewers to see exactly what you want to see. You can use as many keyframes as you want.
Another way to make keyframes is to double click on you timeline at a point where you want something to happen. This will put a keyframe on your timeline. Then go to you pan/crop window and move your square right,left,up,down, whatever you want your video to do. These keyframes can be used to spin your video like in this video. The video is showing picture in picture but I'm just trying to show what keyframes can be used for. 

Hopefully I haven't confused you too much. I think I'm the only one in this forum that uses Vegas on an everyday basis. So you may be stuck with my crappy teaching abilities.:4-dontkno


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh thanks for all that, I got it to work after testing the aspect ratio and crop/pan. What I do not understand is why when I start to render the video, it will be different to what it looks on the preview. 
For instance I make it full screen from pan/crop and it shows it great on the preview screen. Once I choose for it to start rendering, the size will change and I end up still having a tiny bit of the black bar on the top+bottom, or left+right.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

If you are planning on playing the video on a tv those bars should be cut out. Were the bars on the final video or did they just show up as you were rendering in the preview screen?


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

The showed up when I actually played the video...and strangely if I adjust it, and there is a bit of black on the top and bottom, it comes out without it on the real thing.


----------



## Cleric33 (Dec 25, 2007)

hello, sorry for the bump, but lets say I have a video that has actually been stetched out to widescreen (ie: everything looks fat), how would I go about stretching the actual image back up to full screen?

If I do what's been said in this thread, it cuts off from the sides, but everything still stays fat.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Right click on your video in the timeline. Click properties/media/ then either square 1.0 or NTSC dv .9091 

good luck


----------



## Cleric33 (Dec 25, 2007)

That only stretches it a very small amount of what needs to be done.



You can see whats cropped in the pan/crop window needs to be stretched up to full screen. I tried rendering it as a 720x300 video, then rendering that back as a 720x480 video, but that just added black bars again.


----------

